# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  TERRENO EN VENTA SUR CHICO

## manolo40pe

*Terreno en venta :*  Km 158 panamericana sur 
Cercanía a playas atractivos turísticos del sur chico 
Area de 1000 m2 
Documentación en regla 
Ideal para casa huerta 
Informes: huertosperu2018@gmail.com     Temas similares: Venta de terreno agricola de 108 Has. en Ica VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA, INSCRITO EN REGISTROS PUBLICOS, IDEAL PAN LLEVAR Y FRUTALES PARA FRUTALES, EN EL NORTE CHICO, CON AGUA EN CABECERA  RIO HUAURA, PRECIO DE OCASION VENTA DE TERRENO ALQUILO TERRENO CULTIVO NORTE CHICO. venta de terreno

----------

